# Christmas gifts /



## Road Guy (Dec 10, 2018)

if you find anything unique post it here!

my youngest kid is a huge "the office"  fan so he is getting this:


----------



## leggo PE (Dec 10, 2018)

I'm getting my fiance one of these: 







It's an acupressure mat. And he's getting a Road ID shoe clip.


----------



## kevo_55 (Dec 10, 2018)

My wife and I got our daughter one of these:






It's sad but I don't even know what this really is. Apparently it's the thing that all 7 year old girls want though.


----------



## akwooly (Dec 10, 2018)

Road Guy said:


> if you find anything unique post it here!
> 
> my youngest kid is a huge "the office"  fan so he is getting this:
> 
> View attachment 12411


where did you find this? i want to get this for my nephew!


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 10, 2018)

I ordered a bunch of goat soaps made by a friend in CA.  I got oatmeal and honey and some other ones.  Pairing them with a bag of candy/homemade cookies and calling it a day.

Lazy jk for the win!


----------



## User1 (Dec 10, 2018)

JayKay0914 said:


> I ordered a bunch of goat soaps made by a friend in CA.  I got oatmeal and honey and some other ones.  Pairing them with a bag of candy/homemade cookies and calling it a day.
> 
> Lazy jk for the win!


i would love this!


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 10, 2018)

tj_PE said:


> i would love this!


I have too many family members/friends who have said numerous times "I have too much stuff" at least they can eat the cookies/use the soap!  Soap total (for 20 bars) came out to around $150 and the cookie supplies I already have, so it should be a nice endeavor on my part.


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 10, 2018)

AK - got it on amazon - search for the office hoodies !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## User1 (Dec 10, 2018)

I got something amazing but i can't risk spoiling the surprise if someone in my office sees it


----------



## MA_PE (Dec 10, 2018)

Walmart had a one day sale on the latest ipads for $250.  My wife got them for my kids.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Dec 10, 2018)

kevo_55 said:


> My wife and I got our daughter one of these:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can confirm. My almost 7 year old also wants LOL doll stuff.


----------



## goodal (Dec 10, 2018)

Cant remember how to post a pic, but my middle son is an aspiring artist and Bob Ross fan.  My oldest got this for him.

https://wholesale.wellspringgift.com/stationery/unique-pens/bob-ross-pen


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 10, 2018)




----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 10, 2018)

That is terrifying.  I arched my back and hissed a little bit like a cat approaching one of those mechanical flipping dogs.

I need it.


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 11, 2018)




----------



## Supe (Dec 11, 2018)

Mrs. Supe got a RING security system.  Spent all last Friday installing it.  Merry xmas.


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 11, 2018)

There was a news story about a guy going around stealing those off peoples doors.. it made me LOL

https://www.thedenverchannel.com/news/contact7/thief-caught-on-camera-stealing-video-doorbell


----------



## User1 (Dec 11, 2018)

Road Guy said:


> There was a news story about a guy going around stealing those off peoples doors.. it made me LOL
> 
> https://www.thedenverchannel.com/news/contact7/thief-caught-on-camera-stealing-video-doorbell


they get free replacements for most of those as long as it was recording. i almost got the doorbell but then just got cameras and mounted them higher so people wont see and wont reach as easily.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Dec 11, 2018)

Picked this up for Mrs Dex's office holiday White Elephant gift exchange this weekend:

https://www.bedbathandbeyond.co.nz/Product/OB1234/Home-Co.-Noah-Standing-Elephant


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 11, 2018)

it would be cool if we could do a digital EB white elephant!


----------



## User1 (Dec 11, 2018)

Road Guy said:


> it would be cool if we could do a digital EB white elephant!


omg or white elephant secret santa hybrid - funny gifts for a secret recipient!


----------



## txjennah PE (Dec 11, 2018)

I have not purchased any gifts yet. I suck.


----------



## snickerd3 (Dec 11, 2018)

I have 1 giftcard and something for mr snick left to buy.


----------



## Supe (Dec 12, 2018)

Road Guy said:


> There was a news story about a guy going around stealing those off peoples doors.. it made me LOL
> 
> https://www.thedenverchannel.com/news/contact7/thief-caught-on-camera-stealing-video-doorbell


LOL.  This is their actual alarm system.  Indoor motion sensors, door and window contact sensors.  All wireless with battery and cellular backup.  We're adding the doorbell and three of their spotlight cameras.  We could get by with two, but I want one right at the corner of the garage just to piss the asshole neighbor off, knowing we can see everything he does regardless of whether he's in his front yard or the back.

What's actually kind of neat is that there's a RING neighborhood feature to the alarm app.  Gives you updates whenever neighbors report shit, including the option of uploading their camera footage so you can get a look at people who steal packages, sketchy vans trolling the neighborhood, etc.  It also shows a location map of all the crimes reported (by police) in a given span.  We're getting more and more break-ins in the area as all the developers flood the outskirts with apartment complexes.  Hopefully some big ass LED floodlight cams are a nice deterrent, LOL.

What's even funnier was the look on Junior's face when I told her that I'll be able to check when she comes home or leaves the house, including trying to sneak in/out, so I've effectively ruined her high school social life.


----------



## goodal (Dec 12, 2018)

Supe said:


> Mrs. Supe got a RING security system.  Spent all last Friday installing it.  Merry xmas.


Weird.  My wife asked for this too.  I got the remote mount camera.  Ill get to install it over xmas break I'm sure.  I hope it doesnt call me everytime the dog walks by.


----------



## Supe (Dec 12, 2018)

goodal said:


> Weird.  My wife asked for this too.  I got the remote mount camera.  Ill get to install it over xmas break I'm sure.  I hope it doesnt call me everytime the dog walks by.


They do a decent job of discriminating people from pets.  With the cameras, you can also set "motion zones", i.e. you can ignore certain areas within view to not trigger it.  

Mrs. Supe is really OCD about leaving the house (double checking doors, locks, etc.), so its really eased her anxiety knowing that her phone can tell her that anything that happens in the house.


----------



## kevo_55 (Dec 12, 2018)

I've been thinking about that Ring/Nest doorbell camera as well.

I haven't pulled the trigger simply because of the region that I live in. I don't think think those cameras can take several winters of -15 to -20 nights. I'm really curious on how they work in the cold though.


----------



## Ble_PE (Dec 12, 2018)

I got a Ring doorbell and now I'm looking into the floodlights. The only issue is that the location that I'd like to install the floodlight is much higher than I can reach myself, so I'd need to hire someone to come do it for me. I'm also a little unsure how well the camera will work at that height, so I've been doing some research on it. The security system will be next if the doorbell and floodlight go well.


----------



## Supe (Dec 12, 2018)

kevo_55 said:


> I've been thinking about that Ring/Nest doorbell camera as well.
> 
> I haven't pulled the trigger simply because of the region that I live in. I don't think think those cameras can take several winters of -15 to -20 nights. I'm really curious on how they work in the cold though.


My issue is just the opposite.  It gets direct sunlight, and some have been noted as prone to overheating.



Ble_PE said:


> I got a Ring doorbell and now I'm looking into the floodlights. The only issue is that the location that I'd like to install the floodlight is much higher than I can reach myself, so I'd need to hire someone to come do it for me. I'm also a little unsure how well the camera will work at that height, so I've been doing some research on it. The security system will be next if the doorbell and floodlight go well.


I'd think you be fine if you can angle it down.  I plan one about where our flag pole used to be mounted to capture the side yard and front door, one on the corner of the garage which will cover the driveway/garage/back entry gate, and one by the back door which will cover the door, yard, and tool shed.

Setup wasn't bad - a few of the sensor "handshakes" required some removing/reinstalling batteries or removing/re-adding the device through the app, but once you figured it out, it went smoothly from there.  I do like the fact that it can integrate with the cameras, and that they have stuff like CO, smoke, and flood alarms that also integrate.  The app has been very reliable so far.  We plan on adding the professional monitoring at only $100 for the year, which was the big selling point compared to the $50/$60 per month that CPI and ADT were asking with less features.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 12, 2018)

kevo_55 said:


> I've been thinking about that Ring/Nest doorbell camera as well.
> 
> I haven't pulled the trigger simply because of the region that I live in. I don't think think those cameras can take several winters of -15 to -20 nights. I'm really curious on how they work in the cold though.


Although it may not coincide with the temperature rating, my Nest Hello worked fine at about -18 deg F. 

The Nest also has a better wideangle view than Ring. Integrates with Amazon too. Super easy install for existing mechanical door chimes. :thumbs:


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 12, 2018)

I got this for my mom- can anyone guess what it is?


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 12, 2018)

I want to say a modified shotski, but I don’t know how hard your mom goes.


----------



## Master slacker (Dec 13, 2018)

Road Guy said:


> I got this for my mom- can anyone guess what it is?


----------



## Supe (Dec 13, 2018)




----------



## wilheldp_PE (Dec 13, 2018)

Road Guy said:


> I got this for my mom- can anyone guess what it is?


Wine/bourbon barrel stave candle holder?


----------



## Jbone27 PE (Dec 13, 2018)

Road Guy said:


> I got this for my mom- can anyone guess what it is?


One of those things Crocodile Dundee spun around on a rope?


----------



## Ble_PE (Dec 13, 2018)

Road Guy said:


> I got this for my mom- can anyone guess what it is?


Glory hole jig?


----------



## Supe (Dec 13, 2018)

Ble_PE said:


> Glory hole jig?


Brilliant!  Covers just about every height for the fine folks in the adjacent stall!


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 13, 2018)

Pervs....

It’s part of a whisky barrel that has been made into a wine bottle holder - it mounts on the wall....


----------



## P-E (Dec 14, 2018)

That's a lot better than the one I picked out for mom.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Dec 16, 2018)

Just learned my office has an interesting Xmas gift tradition. We get a lot of gifts from contractors, consultants and clients. Some addressed to the company, others are addressed to the respective project team members. Each of the gifts are piled up under the tree, then on the last Friday before the Xmas holiday break we have a lunch party. During the party, we are then allowed to select any gift under the tree, one at a time, until they're all gone. The selection order is based on seniority. Any personalized cards are given to the appropriate person it was addressed to.

In years past, everyone goes home with 2-3 gifts.


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 16, 2018)

It sucks that everyone is so butt hurt about giving presents - we were “ordered”
Not to do anything but the corporate email card - so fucking stupid...I won’t be sending that to anyone for Damn sure 


Also christmas break hasn’t even started yet and I’m already sick of my kids laying around on their ass all the time...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Dec 16, 2018)

The kids ended their school year on Friday last week. They don't go back to school again until the end of January (summer/Xmas break). The adults' Xmas break starts this coming Friday and most of us don't go back until Jan 7th. The whole country basically shuts down for 2 weeks (some are closed for 3), minus the "essential" stuff like emergency services and retail. A few construction projects will still continue, but only if they are on critical roads since the traffic is significantly less. Most of the hospitals send as many patients home as they can (within reason).

Really hard to believe my oldest starts high school in 6 weeks...


----------



## jeb6294 (Dec 16, 2018)

When I was a kid, my dad worked at a sign company. They’d make the signs here, but he would coordinate with installers wherever the signs were going to be put up.  Installers were always trying to send him stuff for Christmas but he was never allowed. One summer we went to a lodge at a state park with a big lake and rented a boat and jet ski for a long weekend. Apparently one of the installers called the office looking for him and they told him we were on vacation. We took the boat/jet ski back to the marina at the end of the day and dad went to pay the bill. Guy says both had already been paid for as well as our fuel for the day. Guy tracked down where we’d gone and called up and paid for everything...don’t remember how much it was, but it had t be a couple hundred $$$.


----------



## csb (Dec 17, 2018)

I got this for @knight1fox3


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 17, 2018)

I was supposed to bake cookies this weekend for Christmas gifts...I instead spent it watching 'Ever After' again and eating mac and cheese.

I am really bad at being a responsible adult.


----------



## txjennah PE (Dec 18, 2018)

I asked my dad what he wanted for Christmas and he said, "Rolex."  I was like, "Santa doesn't make that kind of money, Dad, PICK SOMETHING ELSE."


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 18, 2018)

I bought my dad a really nice Movado once I started working.

He promptly switched it for an applewatch when those became a 'thing'.  I was distraught until he bought me an Invicta to apologize.  I am now trying to trick him into buying me a Charriol.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 18, 2018)

^ so is the Movado available then for re-sale? Asking for a friend. :thumbs:


----------



## maryannette (Dec 18, 2018)

I am giving to several people (who have everything and are hard to buy for) “The Best Jar Opener EVER” as defined by me - oil filter pliers.


----------



## MA_PE (Dec 19, 2018)

I got my wife some of these.  I'll bet she'll be so excited!


----------



## kevo_55 (Dec 19, 2018)

OMG! You can now see in HD!


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 19, 2018)

You laugh, but we once bought a pair of golf-ball finding glasses to our family gift exchange.  It was the most stolen/passed around item that entire night.  EVERYONE WANTED THEM.


----------



## MA_PE (Dec 19, 2018)

I do the bulk of my Christmas shopping in the "as seen on TV" aisle in Rite-Aid.


----------



## csb (Dec 21, 2018)

I'd like to give a shoutout to Target for having order pickup, so I can just walk in, grab the order, and leave. This is much better than the aimless wandering going, "WTF am I supposed to buy my dad?"


----------



## Master slacker (Dec 22, 2018)

I gift y'all the *12 Y'ats of Christmas* 



I don't care what your families say, you guys are alright


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 23, 2018)

The gift I sent my folks - which is the only one I mailed 2 weeks early is now looking to be lost by UPS and the shit we sent out last Tuesday via USPS govt mail has all already been delivered?


----------



## blybrook PE (Dec 23, 2018)

For the company gift exchange.


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 26, 2018)

My mom bought a snow cone/shaved ice machine for the family.  My diet for the first half of Christmas was wine-slushies.  I should not have done such a thing.


----------



## Supe (Dec 26, 2018)

I ended up getting an engine oil cooler, two books on racecar aerodynamics, some welders pencils (they mark/show up on metal and don't clog up like sharpies do), and a couple t-shirts.  Pretty good!


----------



## leggo PE (Dec 26, 2018)

The baking thread had better get itself ready for bread baked with flour I will grind myself with my new Mockmill 100!

My fiance very much thinks I'm turning our apartment into a small scale bakery. I told him things could be worse. He agreed.


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 26, 2018)

The tree is coming down!


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 26, 2018)

leggo PE said:


> The baking thread had better get itself ready for bread baked with flour I will grind myself with my new Mockmill 100!
> 
> My fiance very much thinks I'm turning our apartment into a small scale bakery. I told him things could be worse. He agreed.


I AM SO JEALOUS.  I was a bad baker this season.  I did...pretty much nothing.  Except for double chocolate peppermint cookies and the usual anise oil cookies.  I WANT TO SEE YOUR PICTURES!!!


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 26, 2018)

We normally literally go to the mountains and tear one down with our bare hands but do to kid scheduling issues we got one from Costco .

It was a gorgeous tree for two weeks and then died and turned brown early - will just go get one from the national forest from now on...


----------



## kevo_55 (Dec 26, 2018)

I got that $20 drone from Costco.

I've already crashed it in the house twice now.


----------



## Supe (Dec 27, 2018)

Today starts the real gift - Mrs. Supe and Junior went to her mother's in VA, so empty house other than me and the dogs until Sunday!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jan 6, 2019)

Got a new All Blacks jersey. Kids got me a couple pairs of board shorts, and everyone in the family got new bodyboards to rampage at the beach with. Wife also surprised me with a Game of Thrones themed game of RISK! Best part is that the kids really enjoy playing it, and after only a few rounds have become very good at it...

We hit up a few of the after-Xmas sales and started revamping my wardrobe. I guess if I am to be taken seriously as a Project Manager, I should have a wardrobe of more than just polo shirts and "good" jeans.  The hard part is finding pants that actually fit. Everything here seems to be that skinny-fit that are just uncomfortable as hell to be sitting at a desk in.


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 7, 2019)

have your kids managed the "skim" board yet?  I was a pro at that when I was 13, I tried it a few years ago at my parents beach in Tampa and almost ended up in the ICU....


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jan 7, 2019)

Road Guy said:


> have your kids managed the "skim" board yet?  I was a pro at that when I was 13, I tried it a few years ago at my parents beach in Tampa and almost ended up in the ICU....


We've seen them around but haven't tried them. The kids may have done it at school. Their school hosts a couple week-long beach events each year which has them learning a host of water activities like paddleboarding, surfing, kayaking and sailing.


----------



## John_Arthur (Oct 5, 2020)

Guys, my wife bought me a razor and shaving foam when I asked her to buy a doorbell for us


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 6, 2020)

A doorbell? Do People answer the door these days?


----------



## Orchid PE (Oct 6, 2020)

Maybe she was hinting at something.


----------



## Orchid PE (Oct 6, 2020)

Wait... I thought John Arthur wanted the doorbell.

How many people want doorbells for gifts???


----------



## Orchid PE (Oct 6, 2020)

kukuruzos said:


> It is 2020 and in the USA at the moment


Is it not 2020 in some other country?


----------



## Orchid PE (Oct 6, 2020)

I'm going to create myself an amazon affiliate account. Then I'll start posting links to Christmas gifts I buy family members. Then when you suckers click on the link and buy the awesome gifts I'm buying for my family members, I'll get a sweet commission. Cha-ching.


----------



## csb (Oct 7, 2020)

I'm so confused by this thread.


----------



## JayKay PE (Oct 7, 2020)

All I know is I bought cards from Costco.  I'm going to attempt to be an adult and send out cards this year.

I am already stressed and confused.


----------



## kevo_55 (Oct 7, 2020)

Who answers or even cares if someone knocks on their door these days?

Don't you know that it is election season with COVID running wild out there?


----------



## csb (Oct 7, 2020)

I saw that our incumbent representative left a brochure without knocking or ringing the bell and the brochure had a note already on it "Sorry I missed you!" Bitch, you didn't even knock!


----------



## User1 (Oct 7, 2020)

imma buy me a peloton bike!


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 7, 2020)

We dont have either a "peep hole" or a Ring (need to get one) -we dont answer the door for really anything or anybody.

The Census guy may catch me getting out of my car eventually, need to get the garage cleaned out so I can drive right past him and shut the garage door on him too 

Make sure you set the Pelaton up next to your 45th floor window overlooking Central Park!


----------



## User1 (Oct 7, 2020)

Road Guy said:


> Make sure you set the Pelaton up next to your 45th floor window overlooking Central Park!


lol whattttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 7, 2020)

Last Christmas all the woke people got angry over a rich lady getting a peloton for Christmas commercial....


----------



## Orchid PE (Oct 7, 2020)

Because "her husband got it for her and he was implying she needed to get fit."


----------



## User1 (Oct 7, 2020)

im not rich

im getting it for myself

i need to get fit

lol


----------



## envirotex (Oct 7, 2020)

Road Guy said:


> The Census guy may catch me getting out of my car eventually, need to get the garage cleaned out so I can drive right past him and shut the garage door on him too


Haha.  I got busted by the Census lady like a month ago...She pulled up in my drive and we couldn't get out.


----------



## csb (Oct 7, 2020)

Road Guy said:


> Last Christmas all the woke people got angry over a rich lady getting a peloton for Christmas commercial....


I liked that you could see on her face that she'd seen the future and that bitch should have warned us.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 7, 2020)

This year the ability to move oxygen through your blood supply might be in fashion!

I have never been on one, maybe they are like the rower and you can set a dial to burn off (1 turkey, 2 scoops of ice cream, 3 deviled egges, etc)? - which would be totally cool - if there is a program where you take a pic of your lunch and upload it to the pelaton and then crank up some Work Bitch, ala Britney until you are back to even?


----------



## User1 (Oct 7, 2020)

Road Guy said:


> This year the ability to move oxygen through your blood supply might be in fashion!
> 
> I have never been on one, maybe they are like the rower and you can set a dial to burn off (1 turkey, 2 scoops of ice cream, 3 deviled egges, etc)? - which would be totally cool - if there is a program where you take a pic of your lunch and upload it to the pelaton and then crank up some Work Bitch, ala Britney until you are back to even?


that would be fab!

but with my new wfh plans i intend to do a long AM workout and a short post lunch workout one or both with the peloton. they have live and on demand classes and also other yoga/fitness classes apparently so we'll see


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Oct 7, 2020)

Road Guy said:


> This year the ability to move oxygen through your blood supply might be in fashion!
> 
> I have never been on one, maybe they are like the rower and you can set a dial to burn off (1 turkey, 2 scoops of ice cream, 3 deviled egges, etc)? - which would be totally cool - if there is a program where you take a pic of your lunch and upload it to the pelaton and then crank up some Work Bitch, ala Britney until you are back to even?


My primary workouts are on a stationary bike, so I looked into Pelotons.  I've been on bikes in gyms that have "virtual rides" where it plays a video of a scenic bike ride and adjusts the tension on the bike to match the actual terrain you're seeing.  I thought it'd be cool and interesting.  Turns out Peloton has moved to a subscription-only model, and most of crap they offer is just sweaty fit people yelling at a you in a virtual spinning class.  All I want to do is download a few different bike rides...maybe pay for them after getting a certain number of them.  I really, really, really hate that everything is now a subscription even when it doesn't need to be.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 7, 2020)

Is it sort of like the stuff at a Cycle Bar? ive done that once and just had a very fit lady yelling "stroke, stroke stroke" at me..

&lt;insert childish meme here&gt;

We did a ton of road biking riding last summer and it does burn some calories but man it got old after a few months- at the end of summer I didnt want to see another bike, I think it helped me lose weight but its like a 2+ hour investment to really hit that calorie burn

I think if it gets you on the bike then maybe the subscription is worth it, i pay out the nose for my gym membership but it also make me go 4-5 days a week..


----------



## leggo PE (Oct 7, 2020)

What is the census person you all are talking about? Why wouldn't you just fill out the census? I did it when I got the first notice months ago... It's really not hard, and only one person per family has to do it... And I mean, it's only once every 10 years...


----------



## User1 (Oct 7, 2020)

wilheldp_PE said:


> most of crap they offer is just sweaty fit people yelling at a you in a virtual spinning class.  All I want to do is download a few different bike rides...maybe pay for them after getting a certain number of them.  I really, really, really hate that everything is now a subscription even when it doesn't need to be.


i will look into this. i thought there was an option to choose a place and ride. if there's not, much less appealing to me.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Oct 7, 2020)

tj_PE said:


> i will look into this. i thought there was an option to choose a place and ride. if there's not, much less appealing to me.


There may be that option.  I honestly stopped digging after I found out that they operated on a subscription model.


----------



## csb (Oct 8, 2020)

I use Zwift and a smart trainer. For what you'll pay for a Peloton bike, you could probably get a Wahoo Kickr and connect it to Zwift or Rouvy or any number of virtual riding options. Zwift has workout plans, but it also has "I just want to ride my bike around this virtual world."


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 8, 2020)

ive never gone in there but the "high roller" mall near my work has a pelaton store (which is right next to the Tesla store if that tells you anything about the clientele) but I am sure you can go in and ask them, assuming they have one of those malls in every large City


----------



## User1 (Oct 8, 2020)

i don't talk to people's faces anymore.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 8, 2020)




----------



## envirotex (Oct 8, 2020)

leggo PE said:


> What is the census person you all are talking about? Why wouldn't you just fill out the census? I did it when I got the first notice months ago... It's really not hard, and only one person per family has to do it... And I mean, it's only once every 10 years...


Trying to stay off the grid as long as possible, leg...


----------



## User1 (Oct 8, 2020)

i guess i also dont know what you mean by staying off the grid? don't they know who you are bc they come to your house? so how is that avoiding it? not being argumentative just legit don't get it.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 8, 2020)

I  dont beleive Federal Funding should be tied to the population of a state. I mostly beleive that, outside of things like National Defense,  most Federal Funding is illegal and shouldnt exist, that is why States have citizens and budgets and such..

Plus my state would use it on something stupid

Edit X2 - Plus I like being difficult, probably going to start wearing those funny old man hats soon..


----------



## User1 (Oct 8, 2020)

Road Guy said:


> Edit X2 - Plus I like being difficult, probably going to start wearing those funny old man hats soon..


it's mostly this though, i feel it.


----------



## MA_PE (Oct 8, 2020)

Road Guy said:


> I  dont beleive Federal Funding should be tied to the population of a state. I mostly beleive that, outside of things like National Defense,  most Federal Funding is illegal and shouldnt exist, that is why States have citizens and budgets and such..
> 
> Plus my state would use it on something stupid
> 
> Edit X2 - Plus I like being difficult, probably going to start wearing those funny old man hats soon..


You mean the ones made out of tin foil?


----------



## jeb6294 (Oct 9, 2020)

While the wife was home for 6 days between work trips, we went up to a little town outside Dayton that does a pretty good Halloween. There are several different stores up there that seem more like year-round stores rather than pop up Spirit Halloween Express type stores. One of them was an “oddities” store. Definitely going to go back up while she’s still out of town and get her something. Had stuff like pickled critters with weird defects, jewelry made from old medical equipment, etc.


----------



## Violator (Oct 9, 2020)




----------



## Road Guy (Oct 19, 2020)

Was this Aldi or Whole Foods?


----------



## csb (Oct 19, 2020)

^But 3/14 is a ways off.


----------



## User1 (Oct 20, 2020)

Road Guy said:


> View attachment 19043
> Was this Aldi or Whole Foods?


tbh it looks like aldi


----------



## snickerd3 (Oct 20, 2020)

tj_PE said:


> tbh it looks like aldi


Not around here.  I was going to say whole foods or costco


----------



## User1 (Oct 20, 2020)

maybe grocery outlet?


----------



## JayKay PE (Oct 21, 2020)

snickerd3 said:


> Not around here.  I was going to say whole foods or costco


Nah.  Not Costco.  They don't bin veggies/display them like that.


----------



## Supe (Oct 21, 2020)

Aldi or Lidl are the two places I can think of who'd put *pillows *in the produce aisle, and that looks more like Aldi.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 21, 2020)

actually the green has me thinking Publix?


----------



## csb (Oct 21, 2020)

Supe said:


> Aldi or Lidl are the two places I can think of who'd put veggies in the produce aisle, and that looks more like Aldi.


Wait- where do your veggie usually reside if not in the produce aisle?


----------



## Supe (Oct 21, 2020)

csb said:


> Wait- where do your veggie usually reside if not in the produce aisle?


In the pillow section, of course.


----------



## Violator (Oct 21, 2020)

It looks as if the stool is in a cart?


----------

